# Cardiff voted 6th top summer destination in the world by National Geographic.



## spacemonkey (Jun 22, 2011)

http://travel.nationalgeographic.com/travel/best-trips-summer-2011-photos/

As much as I love my city, it's a heavyweight list, we look a bit out of our depth. 

The Azores, Roatan, Alaska National Park .....or Grangetown and Chippy alley on a wet July evening. I know which I'd pick.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 22, 2011)

lol wat


----------



## spring-peeper (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations Cardiff!!!

My area is number one:



> In Eastern Canada, “cottage country” covers any lake destination within easy driving distance for a quick weekend getaway. Central Ontario’s Muskoka district is close to Toronto—about two hours north via Highways 400 and 11—while still offering an unplugged pace that’s a world away from Canada’s largest city. The 2,500-square-mile natural playground includes 8,699 miles of shoreline; 17 historic towns and villages; and countless waterfalls and lakes bordered by the granite peaks of Algonquin Provincial Park to the east and the 30,000 islands of Georgian Bay Islands National Park to the west. Spend the day paddleboarding on Muskoka Lake or exploring the Riverwalk and shops of Canada’s waterfall capital, Bracebridge. For an old-school family vacation, head north to Peninsula Lake’s Pow-Wow Point Lodge, a 91-year-old, all-inclusive resort featuring simple summer pleasures like campfires, canoeing, and volleyball. Plan an August visit to catch Algonquin Park’s educational Thursday evening wolf howls starring—weather-permitting—the reclusive, inhabitant, four-pawed chorus.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2011)

We're ahead of the Azores, Portugal! I loves the Diff.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 22, 2011)

editor said:


> We're ahead of the Azores, Portugal! I loves the Diff.


 
That strip of pebbles between Lamby way and the Bristol Channel is blatantly nicer than the Azores.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 22, 2011)

weird init!

on par with that "Better than Barcelona!" article a while back


----------



## 1927 (Jun 23, 2011)

Where did Swansea come?


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

1927 said:


> Where did Swansea come?


Who?  

I've decided that the Cardiff news was worth a feature on my blog: http://www.urban75.org/blog/nationa...rdiff-in-top-ten-worldwide-best-summer-trips/


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2011)

funny feature ed

the fail are on the case too, the horror!



			
				fail said:
			
		

> Not Copacabana or Corsica… but CARDIFF: Welsh capital ranked a top travel destination by National Geographic
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nation-National-Geographic.html#ixzz1Q7nBTI2j


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-travel-destination-National-Geographic.html
obvious comments! can't wait for more


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

ddraig said:


> weird init!
> 
> on par with that "Better than Barcelona!" article a while back


What was that article?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2011)

editor said:


> What was that article?


 
on the front of the echo ages ago, possibly a couple of years
if i can get the date i may be able to find it
proper  headline


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2011)

Feb 2008
council mention
http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2874,4202,4203&parent_directory_id=2865&id=6249&Language=



			
				cardiff council said:
			
		

> *Better than Barcelona
> *
> Cardiff has been named as one of the top 10 cities in Europe alongside Paris and London in an influential financial publication.
> Wales’ capital was ranked seventh in the top 50 cities in Europe in the fDI’s 2008 Cities of the Future shortlist, which is published by the Financial Times, beating Barcelona, Geneva and Madrid.
> Cardiff was also ranked seventh in terms of attracting foreign inward investment among the top 25 cities in Europe and second in Europe’s small cities just behind Edinburgh and ahead of Tallinn and Oxford.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 28, 2012)

Weird - i just googled 'Cardiff voted top summer destination', to show the article to a friend, and my thread is the top result on google.


----------

